# Power Adapter for iBall Lappie Piano 423



## insaneYLN (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello everyone. Much against my will, I am compellingly resorted to create a new thread, only for a limited query!
 

I recently purchased a unit of *iBall Lappie Piano 423* 4 port USB 2.0 hub. I connected two of my _Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex_ 1TB USB 2.0 portable hard  disk drives, first individually and then simultaneously, to the USB hub, but the said portable hard disk drives remained undetected on  my HP Pavilion g6-1014sa laptop. However, my _Logitech M185_ wireless  mouse worked flawlessly upon consequently connecting its USB receiver to  the newly purchased hub. I also connected a couple of flash drives of  various storage capacities and they too worked absolutely fine.


Understandably, I need to get a dedicated 5V 2.5A power adapter, to use my  portable hard disk drives work with the aforementioned hub. I am  looking for a power adapter which is made by a reliable  brand/manufacturer, and offers a substantial period of warranty.
Can anyone suggest an apt AC adapter for the iBall Lappie Piano 423?
 

I await your responses.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2014)

Throw away that hub if you value the data in your portable hdd.The name & price of the product is a pretty good indicator of what you can expect from it.You need this:
Belkin USB 4 Port Powered Desktop HUB F4U040SA VAT Bill 3 Years Warranty | eBay
If you want to take a little bit of chance you can get these cheaper versions:
Maxicom â„¢ 4 Ports USB 2 0 HI Speed Super HUB With ON OFF Switch Power Adapter | eBay
Enter 7 Port USB HUB With Power Adaptor AND Individual ON OFF Switches | eBay

After improper physical handling,improper power supply is the biggest risk for hdd in my opinion.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 9, 2014)

Using Portable media devices with USB Hubs are never advisable.
Hubs in general are pretty good for input devices like mice , keyboard, gamepads , receivers , etc. However beyond that I wouldn't plug my HDD into the hub.

Instead , if the cable falls short of lenght . I would buy an usb extender cable rather than usb HUB.

Now , If you have multiple media devices that's a different story altogether. 

PS : I have the Iball usb hub and its pretty decent if not best in build quality compared to the counter parts like Enter , Intex , etc. Still not advisable for anything with data on it.


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 7, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> Throw away that hub if you value the data in your portable hdd.The name & price of the product is a pretty good indicator of what you can expect from it.You need this:
> Belkin USB 4 Port Powered Desktop HUB F4U040SA VAT Bill 3 Years Warranty | eBay
> If you want to take a little bit of chance you can get these cheaper versions:
> Maxicom â„¢ 4 Ports USB 2 0 HI Speed Super HUB With ON OFF Switch Power Adapter | eBay
> ...


  @whitestar_999, is the *Belkin* _USB hub_ you suggested, an appropriate one to have portable/media devices containing data; connected to it? Which other reliable brand(s)/manufacturer(s) make similar USB hubs, capable of supporting portable/media devices?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2015)

belkin is the only good manufacturer whose powered usb hubs are available here but i would rather buy a pci/pci-e usb card.


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 8, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> belkin is the only good manufacturer whose powered usb hubs are available here but i would rather buy a pci/pci-e usb card.



I am inclined towards getting this - Belkin : USB 7-Port Powered Desktop Hub. Presumably, a PCI/PCI-E USB card would best cater a desktop system, right?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes,a card is meant for desktop but also because of that it provides better stability in my opinion as power comes to usb port after passing through ups & psu & mobo.


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 12, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,a card is meant for desktop but also because of that it provides better stability in my opinion as power comes to usb port after passing through ups & psu & mobo.



Since I currently use laptops, I have a _Numeric 600VA_ UPS; to whose three sockets are connected, three _MX Electronics_ 4-socket power strip (_MX No. 2727_). It is on these power strips, that I have connected power adapters and chargers of/for my various devices. The power adapter of the Belkin 7-port powered USB hub will also be connected on one of the power strips.
I also intend on connecting the power adapter(s) of the _Transcend_ HDD enclosure(s) you suggested here, *www.digit.in/forum/storage/188872-hdd-shows-up-bios-but-not-windows-4.html#post2192942 to the aforementioned power strip(s).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 13, 2015)

desktop hdd are tougher than laptop hdd as they are designed to run on dedicated power compared to usb devices which weren't designed keeping external powered usb hubs in mind.still such hubs are better than usual usb hubs but try not to run your portable hdd too frequently on such hubs.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 13, 2015)

@OP HDDs atleast need a 500mAh of power to run which unpowered hubs cant provide. you can use the old nokia charger (the thick one). i use that only.

to everyone who's saying better stay away from hubs for something data related, you guys do know that there are people with RPis who have their HDD connected 24x7 to a hub for download?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 13, 2015)

there are 2 types of hubs:
1.cheap usual ones
2.external powered ones with adapter
it is recommended to stay away from 1 because modern tb hdd consumes much more power compared to earlier 250/500gb drives.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 13, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> there are 2 types of hubs:
> 1.cheap usual ones
> 2.external powered ones with adapter
> it is recommended to stay away from 1 because modern tb hdd consumes much more power compared to earlier 250/500gb drives.



a normal 1TB consumes no more than 500mAh but yeah stay away from cheap ones (which i have)


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 18, 2015)

Can I use my three 1TB portable hard disk drives and a couple of internal hard disk drives; converted into external devices using Transcend StoreJet 35U3 enclosures, whilst connected to the *Belkin USB 7-Port Powered Desktop Hub* Belkin : USB 7-Port Powered Desktop Hub, mostly all together?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2015)

since Transcend StoreJet 35U3 is also a powered enclosure it should be fine as only those 3 portable usb powered external hdd will be drawing power from the powered belkin hub.btw how many Transcend StoreJet 35U3 enclosures you have as it is expensive(~2.4k).


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 21, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> since Transcend StoreJet 35U3 is also a powered enclosure it should be fine as only those 3 portable usb powered external hdd will be drawing power from the powered belkin hub.btw how many Transcend StoreJet 35U3 enclosures you have as it is expensive(~2.4k).


  @whitestar_999, thank you for elucidating my concern.


Currently, I have two units of the _Transcend StoreJet 35U3_ hard disk drive enclosures. I have also suggested the said enclosure to some of my acquaintances.


----------

